# Online Help Wanted!



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I am looking for one or two people to lend me a hand online.

If you are interested in homesteading, gardening, cooking, building, etc. and have a product that you sell, I would be very interested in hearing from you.

Please send me a private message or email me at [email protected] 

Thanks!


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks to the two people from here who got in touch with me. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Kriket (Sep 30, 2009)

what are you doing? (that sound so rude in text, but read it with intrigue ) 
I guess you could say I'm interested in food  I went to school to be a chef, but I'm on a detour right now  I can write, and sew. I'm interested in making household things, like reusable swiffers, cloth mama pads, wipes, un-paper towels etc. I just need to break out the sewing machine again.


----------

